# Looking to get in a hunting club in cherokee or bartow county



## POWER LINE (Mar 20, 2010)

Looking to get in a hunting club in cherokee or bartow county. I live in marietta looking for something close to home.


----------



## mtstephens18 (Jun 27, 2010)

hey we are on a good trophy lease with land in bartow, floyd, and chattooga. some good guys and lots of land . we have several good deer killed each year.  no alcohol.   IM me if you are interested.  thanks


----------

